# Work in Makati City, Philippines



## Prasad_8585 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi all, I m a mid level manager working in Mumbai, India earning roughly around 2.2 million INR , staying with family in own house, married with no kids as of now, basic expenditure goes normally on foods, mostly home cooked, outside food /party is mostly once or twice a month and sundry expenses includes electricity, water bills, local transportation costs etc. Roughly after taxes deducted I m able to save 60% of my pay. Now, I received an offer from a firm headquartered in US for their company in Philippines. I had gone through internet on the pay scale expected but couldn't come with fine searches. In order to work in Makati and able to save and survive compared to india, what is the pay scale expected? Can anyone please help me on this


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Prasad_8585 said:


> Hi all, I m a mid level manager working in Mumbai, India earning roughly around 2.2 million INR , staying with family in own house, married with no kids as of now, basic expenditure goes normally on foods, mostly home cooked, outside food /party is mostly once or twice a month and sundry expenses includes electricity, water bills, local transportation costs etc. Roughly after taxes deducted I m able to save 60% of my pay. Now, I received an offer from a firm headquartered in US for their company in Philippines. I had gone through internet on the pay scale expected but couldn't come with fine searches. In order to work in Makati and able to save and survive compared to india, what is the pay scale expected? Can anyone please help me on this


Hi and welcome to the forum. In most cases the Philippines is a retirement destination and not one for employment. If a company in the US has extended or placed offices here it most likely is to save money by paying lower salaries than in the US.

Personally I'm not sure how you would find normal salaries paid here for the work you have been offered. Hopefully someone might have some ideas for you. It is important to be very careful in accepting employment in a 3rd world country such as the Philippines. Caution is advised to make very sure what is being offered is real-along with whatever salary they are offering you.


Best Of Luck


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

2.2 INR is roughly 1.8million peso.

If they can match your salary in India you will be able to live like a king here in the Philippines.

I dont know much about payscales and the cost of living in Makati is higher compared to Philippines but I would guess most managers are earning less than that.

Maybe you would pay rent of 30K per month. Food maybe 10k-20k. Utilities 5-10k. Transport 5K. 

I would make a very rough guess that the salary would be somewhere between 1m and 1.8m. Probably closer to 1m. You could live off that and save but I dont know what your quality of life is, or how you would like the Philippines, or how good an opportunity you have been offered, etc.


----------



## Prasad_8585 (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks for information provided


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I am living in Makati. A one bedroom Jazz Residence is 25k a month furnished with water, internet and cable included. I pay about 2k a month for electric. This is a upper middle class sort of place, there are more expensive places here but it has pool, exercise room etc. 

I shop at the Hypermarket and pay about 5k a week in groceries, but I buy a lot of imported foods.Two could live on that with careful shopping. 

That is room and board for about 45k a month or 540 k a year.

I also think that his income would be subject to Philippine income taxes which I have heard are quite high on incomes of that size. However he should be able to live well in Makati on a take home of a million a year or so.


----------



## Prasad_8585 (Mar 17, 2018)

Ok. Thanks for the information. So u mean to say 1M peso a year ( after tax ) should be good enough to save and sustain for a couple living in Makati city!


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

According to https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/region_rankings.jsp?title=2018&region=142 the cost of living index in Mumbai is 32.6 an in Makati it is 42.4. That means that you need about 30% more in Manila to maintain your cost of living in Manila. 

Remember that this is a blended index, your cost drivers may not be the same as the index uses. For example if the cost of schooling was a lot higher in Manila than in Mumbai, you as a childless couple would not have to consider that component and could get away with less. On the other hand if you had 6 school age children then you would need more to make up for the extra school costs. ( I have no idea of schooling costs, just using this as a demonstration of how your costs could vary from the index.)

Average cost excluding rent for a single person in Manila is less than 30k a month and just under 90k for a couple with 4 children, excluding rent.

So two people at average childless rate is 60k and rent would be 30k with utilities you would need about 85k a month or just over 1,000,000 a year after tax to be living like an average person. (Not much left over for savings though.)

Cost issues aside, having worked in a different country will expand your work experience and make you a more valuable employee in the future, which is something to consider.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Prasad_8585 said:


> Ok. Thanks for the information. So u mean to say 1M peso a year ( after tax ) should be good enough to save and sustain for a couple living in Makati city!


Firstly welcome to the forum Prasad, hope you find some answers here and from your future employer.
I have worked in many countries over the years including PH. twice. Now I'm not trying to be smart here but could I advise the following.
My job offers/contracts are offered by English, North American and Australian companies.
With these offers come renumeration and conditions including accomodation, working visas (always done by the company not me), transport etc.
The renumeration and conditions are offered with the initial contact by those companies and not later.
While most times I am more than happy with the offers I have also renegotiated the offer and have also declined many offers 
Taxes are a different issue in my case as I am paid tax free in U.S. dollars or GBP and declare my foreign earnings for tax purposes in Australia.

I think the key issue here is to find out what this company is offering, as said above, once you know then you can formulate your budget perhaps based on what others have offered up in this thread and also searching on this site "the cost of living in the Philippines".

Perhaps you are putting the cart before the horse?

Good luck.

Cheers, Steve


----------

